# Burm breeding Q



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

If i were to breed a male green burmese with a female het albino what sort of outcomes would i get? i only have a very small understanding of genetics but i would like to look into learning more and breeding from this. Any answers would be appreciated


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Annhilation said:


> If i were to breed a male green burmese with a female het albino what sort of outcomes would i get? i only have a very small understanding of genetics but i would like to look into learning more and breeding from this. Any answers would be appreciated


Albino is Recessive and i beleave Green is also Recessive.

So.

Green burm X Normal burm HET Albino = .

Normal burm HET Green,Albino.
Normal burm HET Green.

But you won't visually be able to tell what offspring are HET Albino.


----------



## joe_oasis (Nov 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> Albino is Recessive and i beleave Green is also Recessive.
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


:2thumb:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you. so i will just get the same babies at the original female het albino?


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry that was a stupid question, read things wrong


----------



## sidecarlee66 (Feb 16, 2009)

as above

all ofspring will be normal het green 50% possible het albino :2thumb:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

aww so no visual albino? 

aww well


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Annhilation said:


> aww so no visual albino?
> 
> aww well


 
Not unless your male green also happens to be het albino (which is actually highly likely with burms) If you get ANY yellow babies then you will have proved out the male as het albino and all the none albino babies will then be classed as 66% possible het albino.



Complicated isn't it!:whistling2:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes very complicated!
but thanks, really helped


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

did this breeding this year mate and you are looking albino green to albino het green 

75% albino het green
25% albino green.

From mybreeding i got 31 eggs all of which hatched out and i had 7 albino green and 24 albino het green


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks. Im looking to possibily do this in a year or two though, id want to buy the female though soon ish though, so was just wondering what id get as the guy in leaping lizards said a het albino would be a good choice


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

well if you have an albino green your best bet is either green het albino or albino het green.


----------

